# Windows 10 Home Premium Key



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

The Icon for Windows 10 update showed up today. 
I have Windows 7 home. 
Will my windows 7 key (oem) change to a Windows 10
Key???
I ask because of future hard drive crashes or reformats. 
After the 365 days are up I don't want to have to buy 
Windows 10 because I still have a Windows 7 key and
My ssd or had failed. 
Do I have to use a back up image for the rest of the life
of the computer???


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/microsoft-...-free-upgrade-no-product-key-required-1504362


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605899873360019457
ISO and clean install is a go. 
Still doesn't really answer about what happens to the old key, I have a feeling it will be void after upgrade.
Guess I'm going to have to read the license agreement when available.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

I know the key is not affected in the technical preview. I had to do some reinstalling when the second version messed up my triple boot.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

That's because it's just a tech preview with a generic key. I was thinking back when Win 8 was about to come out and people who purchased new computers with Win 7 prior to 8's release received a free offer to upgrade. So I was looking around for Win 8's EULA because I remember reading something about upgrading and this is what I found. Again this for Win 8 and not 10 so who knows. 


> *What about upgrading the software? *
> The software covered by this agreement is an upgrade to your existing operating system software, so the upgrade replaces the original software that you are upgrading. You do not retain any rights to the original software after you have upgraded and you may not continue to use it or transfer it in any way. This agreement governs your rights to use the upgrade software and replaces the agreement for the software from which you upgraded. After you complete your upgrade, additional software will be required to playback or record certain types of media, including DVDs.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

yea, you are right, wasn't thinking when I posted that. just crawled out of bed and had not had my morning dr pepper yet. 

back to the original question...

in general there will be a lot of information that will not be released to the public until win10 or win10 final eula is released. Even some of the information currently available could change depending on the public outcry or for other reasons. Your best bet would be to create a drive image so you will not need that old key if something should happen. If you don't I am pretty sure microsoft will not leave win10 upgrade users out in the cold if the unfortunate happens.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Does this post answer your question?
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1149446-free-windows-10-will-support.html


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Brandon, I also read that but could not determine whether Gabe had clarified the situation or confused it even more.

I have raised the question of Product Key - particularly with respect to the UEFI firmware interface - and have been very nervous with the extremely vague answers. I have been unable to get an exact answer as to what exactly the W10 upgrade will do to a disk on a machine that has the UEFI interface.

And "...lets wait and see..." does not fill one with a tremendous amount of confidence. I just hope that someone at MS has thought this through in all its very intricate detail and that the W10 installer is coded to deal with great variation of current installations.

So far it seems all just a little to vague....

T.


----------

